# Ivy's Tongue got Torn Up by the paper shredder!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Well as stupid as it sounds Ivy got her tongue stuck in our paper shredder just a few minutes ago. Needless to say blood is very where and her tongue pretty torn up. Can a vet stitch back up or do they just let it heal up on its own?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

WOW man I think I posted about this once, I don't know I'd ask the vet


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

HOLY SH*T! 

Not an expert, but I know when people have stuff like that happen they can stitch it with internal stitches or cauterizing it.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

holy moly!
tongues bleed like heck, so even if they can't stitch it or do anything for her, i would take her anyways because she will lose a bunch fast


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I DEFINITELY do not have a DIY on this one. Good luck at the vet... call them on your way out the door to see if they can recomend anything... keep us posted!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Crap dude, I just read the thread and cringed!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

... imagine your TONGUE getting stuck in a thing that shreds paper...
UGH.
poor ivy. i hope her tongue isn't scarred for life... 
one of my clients is a shihtzu from a puppy mill. he has horrible bow legs, tattoos all over him, he pees when you touch him, and he has a cut up tongue.. they don't know what the puppy mill people did, but his tongue, although healed, still has a HUGE cut in it. like halfway through. like a big tear... UGH. poor ivy.  good luck!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW! I would def contact a vet and see what they say.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

When I shoved a pencil through my tongue when I was 3 the Dr said it had to heal on its own. LOL. Idk if they can do anything.

Hopefully it all works out for Ivy!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

good luck on this one! i have no clue it deffanately a vet thing imo


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Alright I'm over the freak-out! Thankfully we own a very old a weak tongue shredder. I finally got Ivy's mouth opened and it looks like it shredded only a little bit of the tip. She now starting to wagging her tall and wanting playing with Lux. We'll monitor for the next hour or two and if thinks seem a little odd we'll take her to the 24 Hour emergency vet down the street.

Here's why I was freaking out!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

That just gave me the chills. Thank God Ivy seems to be okay!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Alright I'm over the freak-out! Thankfully we own a very old a weak tongue shredder. I finally got Ivy's mouth opened and it looks like it shredded only a little bit of the tip. She now starting to wagging her tall and wanting playing with Lux. We'll monitor for the next hour or two and if thinks seem a little odd we'll take her to the 24 Hour emergency vet down the street.
> 
> Here's why I was freaking out!!!


you called it a toung shredder priceless!!! lol


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

HOLY SH!T DUDE hahaha man poor thing..think she will do it again? lol


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

WOA!! DID U JUST COMMIT A MURDER AND USE UR DOG AS A COVER UP?!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

omg holy crap.. i probly woulda passed the crap out. i hate seeing blood. 
so how did this happen? was she licking it? playing with it? LOL.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It probably looks alot worse than it is because the tongue bleeds so badly. I hope that Ivy is okay and that she doesn't freak out everytime she hears the aper shredder.



Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh poor girl look at all that blood!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Just the thought I get everytime I read the thread title is terrible! Just sounds painful!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

looks more like murder scene! omg if that was onyx i would be going nuts! i tend to get over worried about things with him.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMGGGG! Well they do not stitch tongues unless it was really bad like almost in half and even then they might not be able to. Your biggest worry is going to be swelling and infection. Put her on antibiotic starting now and if you do not have any then I would go just for that. Also if you have some carprofen I would give it to her that has to be painful. POOOOOOR Ivy! :sad:
I would have freaked out over all the blood too. This should be a good reminder for everyone that everyday household items can be dangerous and to watch the dog.
Give her kisses and hugs from my crew :hug:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG...Poor baby.

I hope she will be ok.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey how's Ivy?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

i hope she's ok ... omgosh


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

holly smokes! that looks like a lot of blood. you must be going through hell right now. sorry this had to happen to you. hope the vet can help you out. and i am sure everyone here is wishing for a speedy recovery for Ivy.

thanks for posting this I just took my paper shredder off the floor and unplugged it.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

So whaqt happend did you take her in or was she ok ?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd go to the vet; mainly because she could go into shock and should get at least some antibiotics and pain killer in her asap

I hope she is better asap!

YOUCH!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Well alls good with Ivy. Thankfully our shredder is old and crappy and did not do as much damage to Ivy as one of the newer ones would have. She basically has about a ½ slice going up the center of her tongue and some damage to both sides further back from her biting and trashing try to get the shredder off. Friday night was a long one. I stayed up most of the night with her to make sure she was doing ok. I don’t think she really stopped bleeding until about 3 in the morning. Saturday morning we got up and she was wagging her tail and ready to eat. She ate all her food all be it rather gingerly then proceeded to try and play with Lux. I contacted a breeder I know that is also a vet tech and explained Ivy’s situation. He basically said the same thing Lisa said. Unless the tongue is completely mangled there really is anything worth doing. He gave me a week’s worth of Clavamox and said just keep an eye on her to make sure there is no infection in tongue. What a lesson this has been. I really never hear or even thought about either one of them getting their tongue stuck in the paper shredder. When it first happened it sounded like Lux was beating the hell out of Ivy. I grabbed a break stick and ran into the dining room on to see the paper shredder hanging from Ivy’s tongue and Lux trying to attack the shredder to save Ivy. Lux’s help only made it worse. She had such a terrified look in her eyes it was just awful. I can tell you that I’ll never have a paper shredder plugging all the time or ever have one set on automatic again.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm so glad she is ok .... poor baby


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow that story makes me wanna re think all the stuff in my house.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

oh wow poor ivy... I know youre a responsible guy so this goes to show you can never be too careful!

send ivy hugs and licks from oz jaime chino and loca!


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

I am so glad Ivie is all right. Tongue injuries bleed like heck!

This is definitely a good lesson for all of us to check our houses for ANYTHING our curious dogs can get into!!

Thank you for posting and sharing!...and we hope Ivie has a full recovery.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm glad to hear Ivy is doing well. A long time ago one of my kids was playing with scissors and she ended up cutting one of the dogs tongues. There was a lot of blood and I took the dog to the vet, but he said let it be unless she showed signs of infection. I don't think he gave me anything to prevent infection tho. Both survived without any real side effects. The dog did look funny when she would pant tho, with her tongue split the way it was.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm glad Ivy is doing good.

When I was little my sister had a puppy who got his tongue electrocuted by the refrigerator plug.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am happy she is ok, gosh what a heart dropping thing to deal with! It actually is a big problem with the old shredders and you are lucky she had minimal damage. I have heard of and seen dogs that pretty much lost the whole tongue. It was also a big problem with children getting fingers stuck in them so the new ones make it almost impossible to get something wider than a few sheets of paper in them. I think I will go unplug mine to be on the safe side! Kisses for Ivy!


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

I haven't been around this weekend, so I am glad I pretty much missed this thread. I feel so bad for Ivy. I am glad she is doing better though. I would have flipped out. No two ways about it. I have a head ache just from thinking about her misfortune. Poor girl.........


----------

